# Old Fashioned Tent Revival



## tmooney (Sep 30, 2004)

Free Baptist Church of Acworth will be having a tent revival on Sep. 30 - Oct. 2nd. We will having a visiting preacher some of you may have heard of, Bro. Carroll Rhodes. We will also have different singings each night. It's sure to be a great service. All are welcome to join us and if anyone needs directions, email me at twmooney@bellsouth.net. 

-Terry


----------

